# Titan size comparison



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hey There!

We thought it`s a nice combination. 
All miniatures painted by us.

Reaver Titan
Chaos Warhound Titan
XV104 Riptide Battlesuit
Imperial Knight
Eldar Wraith Knight


























• You can watch MORE in our gallery!
• If you want to be inform about our best NEW WORKS, subscribe our newsletter!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

HAS.....THAT ..... WRAITH KNIGHT...GOT WINGS???? that actually works nicely, apart from that a nice little comparison and if it can be updated with the newer stuff if you get them at all.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Battman said:


> HAS.....THAT ..... WRAITH KNIGHT...GOT WINGS???? that actually works nicely, apart from that a nice little comparison, a slightly more frontal shot would be nicer and if it can be updated with the newer stuff if you get them at all.


yup they are the Frostheart Phoenix wings. I used them in a conversion as well they are pretty sweet and look good on a Wraith knight. 

Awesome size comparison.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Just imagining something like that dynamically posed wraith knight a while back (striking scorpions one), this those wings could be amazing really pitty nothing orky would suit those wings, could be great.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the colour scheme on the war hound and reader, and great comparison shot, you'll have to get a warlord soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

It would be nice to have a normal unit model (space marine or guardsman) for an even better idea of scale. Seeing big things compared to other big things doesn't really give such a great idea of just how big they are.


----------

